# MM now where??? and how???



## Richardduque3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I became a MM and I was trying to find out how do I get to the 4th degree? Also how do I let my lodge know that I'm ready to move up to my 4th?


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Oct 19, 2011)

Look into going to the Scottish Rite or York Rite.  Someone from your lodge should be able to point you in the right direction  as to where to look or who to talk to about petitioning either of those organizations.


----------



## JTM (Oct 20, 2011)

what lodge did you join and where?

we can look into what's in that area for you.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 21, 2011)

JTM said:


> what lodge did you join and where?
> 
> we can look into what's in that area for you.



Zip Code returns to Laurel, MD.


----------



## Zack (Oct 21, 2011)

What's your hurry?
Why not just enjoy being a MM for a while?


----------



## tom268 (Oct 21, 2011)

Getting the degree of a Master Mason does not automatically mean, becoming a master mason. Freemasonry is not a relay sprint and the fastest is not always the winner. To incorporate and be what you are entitled for, that is the hard part and can only be accomplished by hard work. Not memory work, not floor work or lectures, but by hard work to smooth your own rough ashlar.

That takes time, it takes tranquility, and it tooka lot o willpower. Maybe you ask yourself a question at first: What can a 4th degree (or more) help you in accomplishing all this?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 21, 2011)

tom268 said:


> Getting the degree of a Master Mason does not automatically mean, becoming a master mason. Freemasonry is not a relay sprint and the fastest is not always the winner. To incorporate and be what you are entitled for, that is the hard part and can only be accomplished by hard work. Not memory work, not floor work or lectures, but by hard work to smooth your own rough ashlar.
> 
> That takes time, it takes tranquility, and it tooka lot o willpower. Maybe you ask yourself a question at first: What can a 4th degree (or more) help you in accomplishing all this?



Very wise words Brother!


----------



## vanderson78102 (Oct 25, 2011)

I was a MM for over a year before I petitioned the Lodge of Perfection.  If you don't study the philosophy behind the blue lodge, you're not going to get as much benefit out of the 4th-32nd degrees IMO.  That's just me personally though.  It's up to the individual mason to decide when he is ready to receive further light in masonry.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 25, 2011)

While I didn't wait long before going through the Scottish Rite I don't feel I made a mistake. Granted I have not been a Master Mason long but on average I spend a lot of time involved in the study of Masonry. Aside from a few hours a week for school almost all my other free time at work and such is in direct relation to Masonry. My questions were that if it is a lifelong long pursuit and that the study of the Blue Lodge alone is a lifetime work then are we ever truly ready to move on? Also, if I have my whole life to study then why not go ahead and do what I want to do now and get it out of the way then I have all that time to work? These are some of the questions I asked myself before I petitioned the Scottish Rite and I felt in my heart that I was ready. Granted I have a lot of free time that most people do not to study so I felt that I could handle it. What is right for me though is not right for the next guy. Do I regret doing it so early? No I don't, but that doesn't mean a few weeks, months, or years from now I won't. Each person must make their decision based on what they feel is best for them. While I agree with everyone here on what as been so far and Bro. Tom's comment about it not being a sprint is the best I have heard in a while in the end the decision is your' s to make and you have to live with it. Do what you think is best for you. The worst feeling in the world is to look back at a decision and think to yourself that you regret what you did or didn't do.


----------

